# Breeding Alto. compressiceps



## thepack (Nov 16, 2008)

How old must Alto. compressiceps be before they are sexually mature ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Iam not very familar with them put you can look them up at www.cichlid-forum.com hope this helps Pat


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

from birth to sexualty maturaty i think it can take liek 2-3 years. they are prolly the slowest growing fish out there.


----------

